# Story Tracker - a submission tracking tool for writers



## AKNicolle (Nov 1, 2009)

In addition to writing genre fiction (Science Fiction, Fantasy, Horror), I'm also the developer of Story Tracker - a submission tracking tool for writers, available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch, and more recently, the Mac. Both apps (for iOS and Mac) have a similar interface, and data can be transferred between them.

If you're a newer writer, you might not be sure why such an app would even be useful. It all boils down to keeping track of where you've sent particular stories and what response you received from particular markets. You absolutely want to avoid sending the same story to the same market, unless maybe the editor has changed or there's some other exception to the rule. You also want to make sure to avoid having the same story out to multiple markets at the same time. So-called simultaneous submissions are typically frowned upon by most publications. If you have more than a handful of submissions out to market, it can get a bit tricky to keep everything coordinated.

Most writers already keep a spreadsheet for such a purpose, but spreadsheets can quickly become unwieldy and you can't easily keep track of all the connections between the data. That's where a database is a more appropriate tool. You could use something like Access, but then you've got to design all the forms and learn your way around an application that might not be as simple as you'd like. Story Tracker is tailor-made for writers. I was frustrated that no mobile solutions for keeping track of such records existed at the time, so I wrote one myself. It's nice to be able to see at a glance where your various stories are, and if there's any you perhaps need to pay closer attention to.


Story Tracker has four main screens: Stories, Markets, Submissions, and Statistics. The fourth screen (Tools) is for dealing with app settings and database backup / restore. The first three screens take the form of lists. For each of your stories or the markets you want to submit to, you add the relevant details. After you've submitted a story to a particular market, you create a Submission entry within the app, listing the story and market names, the date you sent the submission, and when you expect to receive a response. As you receive responses from each market, you update the corresponding Submission entry with the date you received the response, and the state (rejected, sold, published, etc) and any income. All of the data you enter is fed into the Statistics screen, so you can get an idea of how you're doing overall. For each Story and Market you also get a Submission History, which shows all of the Submissions in a separate list only for that Story or Market.


The summary above only scratches the surface. Here's the complete list of features from my website:


- Track submissions of all your writing: stories, poetry, novels, articles, scripts, screenplays, and more.
- Store details and guidelines for any market accepting written submissions: magazines, book publishers, journals, agencies, websites, movie studios, or even one-off writing competitions or anthologies.
- Check the status of your stories, markets, and submissions at a glance.
- Use the index to jump through long lists of stories and markets fast.
- Add or remove stories, markets and submissions with ease.
- Add details for each story, including title, word-count, genre, and notes.
- View total income earned for each story.
- ‘Trunk’ stories to hide them from the story list when creating submissions.
- View the submission history for each story, sorted by date.
- Add details for each market, including title, genre, editor and more.
- Use the embedded web-browser to quickly check on market websites.
- Launch email or phonecalls directly from market details.
- Log whether a particular market is open or closed to submissions.
- Closed markets are hidden from the market list when creating submissions.
- Quickly check whether you already have a submission at each market.
- View submission history for each market, sorted by date.
- Submissions are grouped by year sent.
- View response times for each submission.
- Add details for each submission, including story, market, and sent/response due/response dates, withdrawn status and notes.
- Response due dates are calculated automatically based on market response time and submission sent date, or can be overridden.
- Past due submissions are flagged with an exclamation mark on the story and submission screens.
- Past due submissions are highlighted with an orange background on the submission list, and a red number badge on the submission tab and app icon indicates the total number of past due submissions.
- Log whether a market has rejected, bought, or published a story submission.
- Store income earned for each submission.
- Statistics show totals for:
  - stories, markets, and submissions.
  - stories that have never been submitted, or have been abandoned (ie trunked).
  - submitted stories still out to market.
  - past due and withdrawn submissions.
  - rejections, sales, and publications.
  - income earned.
- Always remembers what screen you were looking at last.
- Saves changes on exit, or when interrupted by a phonecall.
- Protect your data with a passcode lock.
- iOS4 multitasking and Retina graphics support.
- Database backup, restore, import and export over WiFi to your computer’s web browser and Story Tracker for Mac.
- Transfer the complete database between devices (iPad / iPhone / iPod) over WiFi via Story Tracker SDBI-format support.
- CSV format support to import/export your Story Tracker database to and from desktop spreadsheet applications.
- iPad support at no extra charge!


More recently I released a version of Story Tracker for Mac. The functionality is much the same as the iOS version, with the addition of printing and enhanced search capabilities. You can also send the database back and forth between the Mac and iOS versions, and the Mac version also supports multiple database windows.


The iOS version is available exclusively from the App Store. There's a free Lite version available, limited to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions, with no database import / restore.


The Mac version is available direct from my website, and also via the Mac App Store. The trial version available from my site should give you a fair idea of how the app works. It has the same limitations as the iOS app. The full functionality can be unlocked within the trial version by purchasing a license, or you can visit the Mac App Store.


Story Tracker has been well-reviewed by App Advice, AppStorm, and App Modo.

I'm currently hard at work on the next version, so if you have any feature requests, bug reports, or other suggestions, drop me a line.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Jun 29, 2010)

*Story Tracker v1.6 update now available for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch*

The Story Tracker v1.6 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.







This update includes the much requested CSV export/import feature, allowing you to export/import your Story Tracker database (via WiFi) to and from desktop spreadsheet applications like Excel and Numbers. The app itself includes the template file you'll need to format your database appropriately. With the arrival of the iPhone 4 last week, I've added iOS4 multitasking support and a high-res icon for the Retina display. All of the text and the built-in web browser appears much sharper with the iPhone 4. I've also improved the iPad interface and fixed some annoying bugs.

In case you missed it, Story Tracker is a submission tracking tool for writers, available for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch. I'd been looking for such an app ever since I bought my iPhone, but alas, no one had written one, so I decided to fill the void myself  This is basically a carry-everywhere database for all the story submission data you may have scattered across miscellaneous spreadsheets, Word docs, or buried in notebooks.

You can find more details at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Sep 20, 2010)

The Story Tracker v1.7 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.

This update includes Retina graphics and an iPad crash bugfix. Note: This update only supports iOS3.0 and above.

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew

P.S. - Do you dabble in other creative arts, collect artwork, or have friends who are artists? If so, you may be interested in my forthcoming app, Artwork Tracker. Stay tuned via my blog or on the new Artwork Tracker Facebook group.


----------



## AKNicolle (Feb 23, 2011)

The long-awaited Story Tracker v1.8 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.

This update includes bug fixes and a bunch of new features:

- Added deadline field for markets 
- Added submission states: Query, Partial MS Request, Full MS Request, Agent Accepted, Contest Placed, Contest Won
- Added Story status icons
- Added Words statistic
- Added Approaching Deadline highlighting for markets
- Added settings screen to configure deadline highlight interval and option to clear highlights for past deadlines
- Increased notes field maximum size to 10000 characters
- Increased maximum size of all other text fields to 200 characters 
- Larger notes fields on iPad
 - Larger field size for new genre entry
- Added numeric entry (#) to the top of the alphabet jump list for stories and markets
- Added progress bar for database transfers over WiFi

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Mar 3, 2011)

The Story Tracker v1.9 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.

This update fixes import/restore of databases created from earlier versions containing only stories or markets.

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Mar 30, 2011)

I've just posted a Story Tracker Frequently Asked Questions page to my site. That covers about 90% of the questions I receive about the app. Let me know if you think I've missed anything important!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Jun 14, 2011)

The Story Tracker v2.0 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.








This update contains bug fixes, along with the following new features:



New user interface
Passcode lock function
Added settings to sort stories and markets by genre
If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 


You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.


Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.


If you're an artist or art collector, you might be interested to know I also recently updated my other app, Artwork Tracker. More details at my website.


Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Aug 11, 2012)

The Story Tracker for Mac web page is now live: Story Tracker for Mac « The Fiction & Apps of Andrew Nicolle








I've added a bunch of screenshots and information about the app, which should be available on the Mac App Store by the end of August.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 21, 2012)

No Windows phone version yet?


----------



## AKNicolle (Aug 24, 2012)

Raging_Hopeful: I don't have the resources to support other mobile platforms. Sorry!


----------



## AKNicolle (Sep 6, 2012)

Story Tracker for Mac is now available for direct download via http://andrewnicolle.com. The app initially runs in a trial mode, allowing up to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions. Multiple database windows and database import are disabled in this mode. Purchasing a license within the app or via the web store removes these limitations. Use the coupon code provided for the limited-time launch sale discount.


If you prefer the Mac App Store version, the app is still awaiting Mac App Store approval. I expect that'll still take another few weeks. Meanwhile, feel free to download the trial version and put the app through its paces.


----------



## AKNicolle (Sep 20, 2012)

The Story Tracker v2.3 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.








This update contains the following changes:



Note: This update requires iOS 4.3 or higher!
New app icon
iOS 6 support
Support for new high-resolution iPhone 5 and iPod touch displays
Updated database transfer alerts to mention the ability to connect with the Mac version of Story Tracker
Tweaked user interface to reduce app size by over 50%
Fixed a bug where the Done button could disappear when editing fields in certain cases
Fixed a bug where Stories or Markets with blank titles could be created
Fixed CSV output for the Submission Withdrawn state
Fixed potential memory leaks

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 


You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.


Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.


Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Sep 27, 2012)

Story Tracker for Mac is now available from the Mac App Store!


A free trial version can be downloaded via my website. The trial mode allows up to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions. Multiple database windows and database import are disabled in this mode.


In addition to being available on the Mac App Store, you may also purchase a license within the app or via the web store. Use the coupon code provided for the limited-time launch sale discount.


----------



## AKNicolle (Oct 21, 2012)

Story Tracker for Mac is now on-sale for 20% off for NaNoWriMo 2012! Use coupon code *NANO2012* to apply the discount (direct-download version only).


The discount should also be visible shortly for the Mac App Store version.


A free trial version can be downloaded via my website. The trial mode allows up to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions. Multiple database windows and database import are disabled in this mode.


In addition to being available on the Mac App Store, you may also purchase a license within the app or via the web store. Use the coupon code provided for the limited-time NaNoWriMo 2012 sale discount.


Enjoy!


----------



## AKNicolle (Nov 30, 2012)

The Story Tracker v2.4 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.








This update contains the following changes:



Fixed truncation bug affecting decimal number fields
Localized decimal numbers on info and statistics screens, and in CSV output
Improved data saving behavior
Prevent automatic screen-locking during database transfer over WiFi
Added iTunes File Sharing support
Bug fixes

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

**** And don't forget, Story Tracker for Mac is still on-sale for 20% off for NaNoWriMo 2012. The sale ends soon! There's a trial version available from my site, if you'd like to try it out first. ****

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Dec 13, 2012)

The Story Tracker v2.5 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.

 This update contains the following changes:



Bug fixes
The database can now be transferred directly from Story Tracker Lite to the full version
Renamed the Story Tracker DB format to SDBI and added an SDBI file-type association
Transfer the complete database between devices (iPad / iPhone / iPod) over WiFi via Story Tracker SDBI-format support
1. Select Backup Database on the first device.
2. Enter the address into the web browser on the second device.
3. Tap the "storytracker.sdbi" link and wait for the file to download.
4. Tap the Open in "Story Tracker" button.
5. Story Tracker will load. Tap Restore to transfer the complete database.

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sure your program is very cool! 

But, there's nothing in this thread that tells me what your program does...

I have a good idea of what it does, but others may not. You've overlooked the ignorance of your market. As a writer, you need to correct this. If you're doing something beside spamming the forum with advertising, then maybe it'd be a good idea to post a summary of what your program does, what its features are, how they work and why consumers should be interested, before you post updates and patch notes... 

But, all I see are 16 posts in this thread out of your total of 16 board posts. Do the board a service and at least post relevant information without requiring board members to click a link.


----------



## AKNicolle (Dec 15, 2012)

Morkonan: No problem. I can see how a stream of messages about various updates might get a tad confusing!

Story Tracker is a submission tracking tool for writers, available for iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, and more recently, the Mac. Both apps (for iOS and Mac) have a similar interface, and data can be transferred between them. If you're a newer writer, you might not be sure why such an app would even be useful. It all boils down to keeping track of where you've sent particular stories and what response you received from particular markets. You absolutely want to avoid sending the same story to the same market, unless maybe the editor has changed or there's some other exception to the rule. You also want to make sure to avoid having the same story out to multiple markets at the same time. So-called simultaneous submissions are typically frowned upon by most publications. If you have more than a handful of submissions out to market, it can get a bit tricky to keep everything coordinated.

Most writers already keep a spreadsheet for such a purpose, but spreadsheets can quickly become unwieldy and you can't easily keep track of all the connections between the data. That's where a database is a more appropriate tool. You could use something like Access, but then you've got to design all the forms and learn your way around an application that might not be as simple as you'd like. Story Tracker is tailor-made for writers. I was frustrated that no mobile solutions for keeping track of such records existed at the time, so I wrote one myself. It's nice to be able to see at a glance where your various stories are, and if there's any you perhaps need to pay closer attention to.

Story Tracker has four main screens: Stories, Markets, Submissions, and Statistics. The fourth screen (Tools) is for dealing with app settings and database backup / restore. The first three screens take the form of lists. For each of your stories or the markets you want to submit to, you add the relevant details. After you've submitted a story to a particular market, you create a Submission entry within the app, listing the story and market names, the date you sent the submission, and when you expect to receive a response. As you receive responses from each market, you update the corresponding Submission entry with the date you received the response, and the state (rejected, sold, published, etc) and any income. All of the data you enter is fed into the Statistics screen, so you can get an idea of how you're doing overall. For each Story and Market you also get a Submission History, which shows all of the Submissions in a separate list only for that Story or Market.

The summary above only scratches the surface. Here's the complete list of features from my website:



Track submissions of all your writing: stories, poetry, novels, articles, scripts, screenplays, and more.
Store details and guidelines for any market accepting written submissions: magazines, book publishers, journals, agencies, websites, movie studios, or even one-off writing competitions or anthologies.
Check the status of your stories, markets, and submissions at a glance.
Use the index to jump through long lists of stories and markets fast.
Add or remove stories, markets and submissions with ease.
Add details for each story, including title, word-count, genre, and notes.
View total income earned for each story.
‘Trunk’ stories to hide them from the story list when creating submissions.
View the submission history for each story, sorted by date.
Add details for each market, including title, genre, editor and more.
Use the embedded web-browser to quickly check on market websites.
Launch email or phonecalls directly from market details.
Log whether a particular market is open or closed to submissions.
Closed markets are hidden from the market list when creating submissions.
Quickly check whether you already have a submission at each market.
View submission history for each market, sorted by date.
Submissions are grouped by year sent.
View response times for each submission.
Add details for each submission, including story, market, and sent/response due/response dates, withdrawn status and notes.
Response due dates are calculated automatically based on market response time and submission sent date, or can be overridden.
Past due submissions are flagged with an exclamation mark on the story and submission screens.
Past due submissions are highlighted with an orange background on the submission list, and a red number badge on the submission tab and app icon indicates the total number of past due submissions.
Log whether a market has rejected, bought, or published a story submission.
Store income earned for each submission.
Statistics show totals for:
stories, markets, and submissions.
stories that have never been submitted, or have been abandoned (ie trunked).
submitted stories still out to market.
past due and withdrawn submissions.
rejections, sales, and publications.
income earned.

Always remembers what screen you were looking at last.
Saves changes on exit, or when interrupted by a phonecall.
Protect your data with a passcode lock.
iOS4 multitasking and Retina graphics support.
Database backup, restore, import and export over WiFi to your computer’s web browser and Story Tracker for Mac.
Transfer the complete database between devices (iPad / iPhone / iPod) over WiFi via Story Tracker SDBI-format support.
CSV format support to import/export your Story Tracker database to and from desktop spreadsheet applications.
iPad support at no extra charge!

More recently I released a version of Story Tracker for Mac. The functionality is much the same as the iOS version, with the addition of printing and enhanced search capabilities. You can also send the database back and forth between the Mac and iOS versions, and the Mac version also supports multiple database windows.

The iOS version is available exclusively from the App Store. There's a free Lite version available, limited to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions, with no database import / restore.

The Mac version is available direct from my website, and also via the Mac App Store. The trial version available from my site should give you a fair idea of how the app works. It has the same limitations as the iOS app. The full functionality can be unlocked within the trial version by purchasing a license, or you can visit the Mac App Store. The Mac version is currently on-sale for 25%-off for the holidays.

Story Tracker has been well-reviewed by App Advice, AppStorm, and App Modo.

I hope that gives everybody a better idea of what Story Tracker actually does! Please let me know if you have any comments, suggestions, bug reports, or other feedback. I'm happy to discuss the app here or anywhere else.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Dec 31, 2012)

To encourage everyone with 2013 writing goals and resolutions, Story Tracker for Mac is now on-sale for 50% off until January 2nd, 2013. Use coupon code *HAPPY2013* to apply the discount (direct-download version only).

The sale also applies to the Mac App Store version.

A free trial version can be downloaded via my website. The trial mode allows up to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions. Multiple database windows and database import are disabled in this mode.

In addition to being available on the Mac App Store, you may also purchase a license within the app or via the web store. Use the coupon code provided for the discount.

Wishing you all a happy and productive 2013


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 3, 2013)

AKNicolle said:


> Story Tracker is a submission tracking tool for writers, available for iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, and more recently, the Mac. Both apps (for iOS and Mac) have a similar interface... etc



Great! A summary and explanation. You should paste all of what you wrote about it into the original post on the first page so people can see.


----------



## AKNicolle (Jan 5, 2013)

Wondering when Story Tracker would finally make the leap from iOS and Mac to the PC? Wonder, no more! Today I'm announcing my plans for a Windows PC version of Story Tracker. More details in today's blog post.


----------



## AKNicolle (Apr 26, 2013)

The Story Tracker for Mac v1.1 update is now available on the Mac App Store.

For direct purchase customers, click _‘Check for Updates…’_ in the _Story Tracker_ menu within the app and follow the prompts to update.

This update contains the following changes:


Added section headers for the Story and Market screens when sorting by Genre, and for years on the Submissions screen.
Implemented SDBI (Story Tracker iOS database) import and export.
Implemented multiple selection and deletion of list entries.
Deletion alert is now displayed even if the Story or Market doesn’t have corresponding Submissions.
Added prompt to confirm deletion of submissions.
Customized toolbars are now automatically saved.
Window frame and position is now auto-saved for every database.
Updated format of number fields in printed output to match Story, Market, and Submission Info windows.
Enabled thousands separators for all number fields.
Dates in printed output now match the date format shown on-screen.
Empty date fields are now left blank rather than showing today’s date greyed-out.
Tables now scroll to the first row when changing column sort order.
Wood texture on the side of windows now resizes properly on Mountain Lion.
Fixed bug where devices would remain in the import or export device list even after the mobile app disconnected.
Fixed bug where the database export progress bar would remain on-screen even after a transfer error occurred.
Fixed CSV export truncation bug for languages other than English.
Fixed CSV import bug where multi-line fields weren’t being handled properly.
Fixed visual artifacts that would sometimes appear on the edge of table rows.
Fixed Submission History table refresh bug.
Fixed scaling bug on the Statistics window.
If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the Mac App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.


----------



## AKNicolle (Jun 12, 2013)

The Story Tracker (iOS) v2.6 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.








This update contains the following changes:



Added search bar feature on the Stories, Markets, and Submissions lists
Improved Bluetooth keyboard support
Added "character" pay rate unit for Markets

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Jul 15, 2013)

The Story Tracker for Mac v1.2 update is now available on the Mac App Store.

For direct purchase customers, click _‘Check for Updates…’_ in the _Story Tracker_ menu within the app and follow the prompts to update.

This update contains the following changes:



Clicking on the app icon in the dock will now load the most recently opened database, or an Untitled database if the most-recent list is empty.
Added 'character' pay rate unit for Markets.
Bug fixes.

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the Mac App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Aug 21, 2013)

The Story Tracker (iOS) v2.7 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.

This update contains the following changes:



Added a setting to sort markets by deadline
Deadline dates are now shown on the market list
Bug fixes

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Oct 1, 2013)

The Story Tracker (iOS) v2.8 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.








This update contains the following changes:

*Note: This update requires iOS 5.0 or higher!*


Added iOS 7 support
New iOS 7-style minimalist interface
Updated app icon for iOS 7
Bug fixes

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Oct 25, 2013)

Story Tracker (iOS) is now on-sale for 50% off for NaNoWriMo 2013!


Story Tracker makes keeping track of your submitted stories, novels, poems, scripts, and articles easy. Never wonder again where or when you submitted your work. The information is all right there on your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch! You can learn more about Story Tracker on my website. A Mac version is also available.


A free Lite version can also be downloaded from the App Store. The Lite version allows up to 5 stories, 5 markets, and 5 submissions. It also includes database backup and export, for easy upgrade to the full version.


Enjoy!


----------



## AKNicolle (Aug 14, 2014)

The Story Tracker for Mac v1.4 update is now available on the Mac App Store.

For direct purchase customers, click _‘Check for Updates…’_ in the _Story Tracker_ menu within the app and follow the prompts to update.

This update contains the following changes:



New user interface.
Added a Preferences setting to sort markets by deadline.
Deadline dates are now shown on the market list.
Bug fixes.

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the Mac App Store! 

You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Feb 11, 2015)

The Story Tracker (iOS) v2.9 update is now available on the App Store for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.








This update contains the following changes:


*Note: This update requires iOS 5.1.1 or higher!*


Added iOS 8 and 64-bit support
Support for new high-resolution iPhone 6 / 6 Plus displays
Added database transfer via AirDrop (requires iOS 7 or higher and AirDrop-capable devices)
All info screens now use scrollable lists
Device rotation is now supported on info screens for iPhone and iPod touch
User interface improvements
Bug fixes

If you like what you see, please spare a moment to rate or review the app on the App Store! 


You can find more details about Story Tracker at my website or on the Story Tracker Facebook group.


Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, comments or feature requests.


Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AKNicolle (Apr 2, 2015)

It has taken me seemingly forever to get to this point, but today I posted an early peek at the PC version of Story Tracker!


Here's the post: http://andrewnicolle.com/story-tracker-for-pc-preview


----------



## AKNicolle (May 17, 2015)

Story Tracker for PC is now available! If you're looking for a Windows-based tool to keep track of your writing submissions, you can't go wrong with this 


Learn more about the app in my post, Introducing Story Tracker for PC.


----------



## AKNicolle (Oct 24, 2015)

The PC and Mac versions of Story Tracker are now on-sale for 50% off for NaNoWriMo 2015.

If you've been looking for an app to keep track of your writing submissions, look no further. Story Tracker makes keeping track of your submitted stories, novels, poems, scripts, and articles easy. Both PC and Mac versions can transfer data to and from the iOS version. Free trial versions are available.

To learn more about Story Tracker, please visit the links below:

Story Tracker for PC
Story Tracker for Mac

Enjoy!


----------

